# Cancel Residence Visa after visit visa issue



## Gem76 (Nov 27, 2008)

I got the 3 months visit visa issued for my mother as a sponsor. She will be travelling to Dubai after 1 month. However I am changing my job and my company will cancel my residence visa in 1 week's time.

I want to know whether my mother will face any problems at the time of landing because my Residence visa would be cancelled by the time my mother arrives.

Need urgent advice on this.


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

I am afraid she will have problems at airport. While cancelling your residence visa ,they may cancel any associated visas. ( I am not sure ...just sharing my thoughts) So it will be better to enter the country before your residency visa is cancelled


Gem76 said:


> I got the 3 months visit visa issued for my mother as a sponsor. She will be travelling to Dubai after 1 month. However I am changing my job and my company will cancel my residence visa in 1 week's time.
> 
> I want to know whether my mother will face any problems at the time of landing because my Residence visa would be cancelled by the time my mother arrives.
> 
> Need urgent advice on this.


----------



## babylou (Sep 14, 2009)

What if the visit visa holder is already in the country and the company cancels her residence visa?


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

babylou said:


> What if the visit visa holder is already in the country and the company cancels her residence visa?


I think, One month is available to exit the country


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Gem76 said:


> I got the 3 months visit visa issued for my mother as a sponsor. She will be travelling to Dubai after 1 month. However I am changing my job and my company will cancel my residence visa in 1 week's time.
> 
> I want to know whether my mother will face any problems at the time of landing because my Residence visa would be cancelled by the time my mother arrives.
> 
> Need urgent advice on this.



At time of cancellation of your residence visa all visas issued under your sponsorship has to be canceled. Your mother will not be able to enter UAE on that visa. 

If you really want her to be here , my suggestion is take visit visa from Emirates Airline or from any tourist company.


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't answer your question but please keep in mind that she will be penalised if she stays a day longer than the period her visa is for. I just came from visiting my husband and had to pay AED600 since we (my 7 month old baby came with) stayed for 32 days and the visa was only for 30 days.


----------



## babylou (Sep 14, 2009)

Sumair said:


> At time of cancellation of your residence visa all visas issued under your sponsorship has to be canceled. Your mother will not be able to enter UAE on that visa.
> 
> If you really want her to be here , my suggestion is take visit visa from Emirates Airline or from any tourist company.


What if her mother is already in the country when the cancellation of her residence visa took place?


----------

